# Just found a 2016 Honda NC700x motorcycle



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob found a lightly used 2016 Honda NC700x motorcycle at a good price.

It is listed as having only 5 miles on the odometer.  Not sure that is correct!  But its $2500 below the price of a brand new unit.  $2500 is enough to fit out 2 motorcycles with side cases and aux lights, so the discount is appreciated.

There are a lot of 2015 model year NC700x bikes for sale, but very few of the 2016 model year.  There were quite a few upgrades in 2016 and the only real difference between 2016 and 2017 is color.  There is an engine upgrade for 2018, but again it is still the same basic machine as the 2016.  So a lightly used 2016, at a nice discount, is a desirable find.

It is at a Honda dealer in the southern part of the state, I've sent an inquiry to the dealer.  Might be driving down at the end of the week to take a look at it and, potentially, to load it into the back of the truck and bring it home.


----------



## Bamby

Nice looking bike but you do realize that gray and black are the first colors that blend in with the asphalt and are lost in the shadows on the road.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice bike. I like those multi purpose bikes.


----------



## Melensdad

Bamby said:


> Nice looking bike but you do realize that gray and black are the first colors that blend in with the asphalt and are lost in the shadows on the road.


Yes, I wish the bike was brighter colors. 

However she has a Hi-Viz jacket that is about 70% Hi-Viz Yellow.  I'm also planning to add a loud horn and some LED aux lights and some 3M reflective tape..

SEE IMAGES OF HER JACKET BELOW _(It is also outfitted with D30 molecular CE Level II armor at the elbows, shoulders and back)[/i)




NorthernRedneck said:



			Nice bike. I like those multi purpose bikes.
		
Click to expand...


I sent an email to the dealer, hoping to hear back from them tomorrow.  If it is what their advertisement says it is then I might go pick it up on Friday._


----------



## waybomb

I used to ride start bikes. Last one was a guzzi.

The condo we are in now, bought it off the estate of a friend that was miles in bike accident, broadside by a pick up truck.

Four doors down, the girls father just was admitted to icu with little chance of surviving, same scenario.

Used to race enduro, scrambles, and and some cross, and started trials, but after losing do many biking buds to accidents by others., I sold it all.

Good luck.Watch the intersections. Especially out in the country.


----------



## tiredretired

Does it have LED headlights?  Those would be an absolute must for me if I were still riding.  Those bright WHITE headlights will give you better visibility during the day, not to mention seeing better at night, if you plan on traveling much at night.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Does it have LED headlights?  Those would be an absolute must for me if I were still riding.  Those bright WHITE headlights will give you better visibility during the day, not to mention seeing better at night, if you plan on traveling much at night.



NO, the 2018 comes with LED headlight.  The 2016 does not.  That is why I planned to add some LED running lights. 

Also no plans of night riding.  As in ZERO.  NONE.  NADA.





waybomb said:


> The condo we are in now, bought it off the estate of a friend that was miles in bike accident, broadside by a pick up truck...
> 
> ... Watch the intersections. Especially out in the country.


YES, and that is a concern.  Which is why we have Hi-VIZ stuff for our little bikes now.  And why I am insisting on helmets, safety gear, etc.  Nothing will protect a biker from a broadside, or probably a negligent TEXTing teen.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> YES, and that is a concern.  Which is why we have Hi-VIZ stuff for our little bikes now.  And why I am insisting on helmets, safety gear, etc.  Nothing will protect a biker from a broadside, or probably a negligent TEXTing teen.



That's all you can do and you are doing the right stuff.  At some point, if one wishes to ride, one has to take a certain degree of stepping out in faith, getting on the bike and enjoy the wind in your face.  

Damn, all this MC talk has me thinking of a new 18 Vulcan 650 ABS.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> ...
> Damn, all this MC talk has me thinking of a new 18 Vulcan 650 ABS.



:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

Chatted with the dealer that has this motorcycle.

It is indeed a *used* motorcycle and it does have only *5* miles on the odometer.  Bought one day, traded in the next day a utility vehicle.  

Asking prices is just over $2500 below the price of a new 2018 model.  

I'm wondering if they will go lower.  It is nearing the end of the season in the midwest.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> .
> 
> Asking prices is just over $2500 below the price of a new 2018 model.
> 
> I'm wondering if they will go lower.  It is nearing the end of the season in the midwest.



Has he had it two years?  He might deal. If the 2018 led assembly fits the 2016 housing maybe you can get that in the deal.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Has he had it two years?  He might deal. If the 2018 led assembly fits the 2016 housing maybe you can get that in the deal.



Yes, he's had it for 2 years.  Still has a partial warranty from the factory too.  I'm hoping for another $500 discount.  I can buy an LED aftermarket replacement bulb + a set of auxiliary LED running lights for under $500.  Not sure if he can drop that much, but I'm going to try.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Yes, he's had it for 2 years.  Still has a partial warranty from the factory too.  I'm hoping for another $500 discount.  I can buy an LED aftermarket replacement bulb + a set of auxiliary LED running lights for under $500.  Not sure if he can drop that much, but I'm going to try.



Good Luck!


----------



## Big Dog

Buy a Harley!


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> Buy a Harley!



I don't want oil on the garage floor  


FWIW my wife is a brutal negotiator.  We bought the Honda today.  It really did have 5 miles on the odometer, and still has a good chunk of the factory warranty remaining.   Also bought a set of GIVI hard luggage cases.  And a GIVI case carrier.  And a very nice motorcycle jacket for me, with full CE level II armor.  And paid less than I expected to pay.  

Took a lot longer to get everything done than I would have expected, given that I was a cash buyer, the dealership was huge and well stocked but apparently several people were on vacation so they were a bit disorganized.

Since we had to drive down to southern Indiana to get the motorcycle we took a 90 minute detour on the way home and stopped off in Bloomington to visit our daughter, had a nice dinner, walked around the town square, and got out of town just before a storm front hit.


----------



## Melensdad

Driveway photos in the light rain.

Out on the roads we actually wore protective gear but scooting around the driveway we just popped on the helmet.  It is no rocket ship, but its certainly faster than anything I've ridden in a long time.  I do appreciate the ABS braking in the rain.  

Seems heavy in turns, but I'm sure that is just because I'm not used to it.  Took it out for a rural road shake down ride and it was great.  No slipping on the wet roads, it was drizzling for the entire ride but felt rock solid.  The center of gravity actually feels really low, possibly because the fuel tank is under the seat and the engine/pistons are almost laying down parallel to the ground.

The place that looks like a fuel tank is actually a trunk!  

New jacket has plenty of venting and I didn't get wet or over heated, so that is a bonus.  Its probably too hot of a jacket for 85 degree sunny & humid riding but its nice for moderate weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice.


----------



## Melensdad

Enjoying the new bike despite the fact that most of our riding has been in light rain/drizzle.  

This one has the 3rd generation Dual Clutch Transmission.  Which, for all practical purposes, is rides just like a car with an automatic transmission.  I am loving it.  Totally idiot proof, no shifting needed but if you want to shift it does have hand controls that allow you to up/down shift as desired.  

So far we've only been riding on 2 lane country roads around our property.  We have a nice big loop that has some twisty roadway that is a lot of fun and avoids gravel roads and road construction.   It is road repair season and 4 of the nearby roads are currently getting re-surfaced.  Avoiding those almost forces us to go onto gravel roads so we had to pre-plan our practice routes to avoid the gravel and the construction.

Neither of us has a current Motorcycle endorsement on our driver's licenses so we are both technically riding illegally until we get to the BMV to get our endorsements.  Its a 'ticket' for us if we get caught but given where we are riding, and given we are not doing crazy shit while riding, the risk of getting pulled over is close to zero.  Earliest date I think I can get up there is probably going to be end of next week.  They are closed on until Tuesday but doubt I can get up there until Thursday or maybe Friday.  We are, as is the bike, already insured.


----------



## Doc

Is that Melen riding the bike?   She looks way to young to be the lovely Mrs. Bob.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Is that Melen riding the bike?   She looks way to young to be the lovely Mrs. Bob.



Nope, not Melen,  

And now you know why I refer to my wife as the lovely Mrs_Bob


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

She looks like she's enjoying it.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> She looks like she's enjoying it.



She is.  Its, by far, the biggest bike she's ridden but is already fairly confident on the road.  Low speed (_think parking lot_) maneuvers are when she is less confident.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Nope, not Melen,
> 
> And now you know why I refer to my wife as the lovely Mrs_Bob


----------



## Melensdad

Now that we have 2 of these things we have been riding together daily.  These bikes are rapidly proving to be the right choice for our uses.  

The DCT transmission is a dream to operate in traffic situation, not that our town has much traffic, but we do have a 4 stop lights on our main street.  No clutching with the left, no working the friction zone, no shifting with the foot pedal.  Just twist the throttle to go and brake to stop.  We worked on all sorts of low speed maneuvers, balancing while stopped with our feet up, etc in the H-D class and the DCT pretty much makes every one of those maneuvers a cake walk.

Took them into town a couple days ago, stopped at the grocery store and also at the Aldi.  Loaded up the internal storage trunks with potatoes, onions, meat, coffee creamer, cheeses, etc and headed home.    

The trunks, located where a traditional motorcycle has a gas tank, are great for small grocery shopping trips.  Each front trunk (we call it the "frunk") holds 22 liters.  If you think about that its actually pretty amazing.  A gallon of milk is roughly 4 liters.  The lovely Mrs_Bob can put her size medium helmet inside the Frunk and lock it closed while she shops, but my large, full face helmet won't quite allow the lid to close down.  The helmet goes in, but the lid won't seal.  But that space gives us a nice bit of storage for things if we decide to stop somewhere while we are out, allows us to bring home leftovers from a meal, etc.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob is gaining confidence at speed too.  She's finally gotten up to 50mph and other than a perfectly rational fear of getting hit by a deer, she seems to be having a lot of fun.  And the whitetail deer are moving!  We saw a dozen of them cross in front of us yesterday afternoon.


----------



## nixon

Don’t do wheelies ! Bad juju can happen !


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Now that we have 2 of these things we have been riding together daily.  These bikes are rapidly proving to be the right choice for our uses.
> 
> The DCT transmission is a dream to operate in traffic situation, not that our town has much traffic, but we do have a 4 stop lights on our main street.  No clutching with the left, no working the friction zone, no shifting with the foot pedal.  Just twist the throttle to go and brake to stop.  We worked on all sorts of low speed maneuvers, balancing while stopped with our feet up, etc in the H-D class and the DCT pretty much makes every one of those maneuvers a cake walk.
> 
> Took them into town a couple days ago, stopped at the grocery store and also at the Aldi.  Loaded up the internal storage trunks with potatoes, onions, meat, coffee creamer, cheeses, etc and headed home.
> 
> The trunks, located where a traditional motorcycle has a gas tank, are great for small grocery shopping trips.  Each front trunk (we call it the "frunk") holds 22 liters.  If you think about that its actually pretty amazing.  A gallon of milk is roughly 4 liters.  The lovely Mrs_Bob can put her size medium helmet inside the Frunk and lock it closed while she shops, but my large, full face helmet won't quite allow the lid to close down.  The helmet goes in, but the lid won't seal.  But that space gives us a nice bit of storage for things if we decide to stop somewhere while we are out, allows us to bring home leftovers from a meal, etc.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob is gaining confidence at speed too.  She's finally gotten up to 50mph and other than a perfectly rational fear of getting hit by a deer, she seems to be having a lot of fun.  And the whitetail deer are moving!  We saw a dozen of them cross in front of us yesterday afternoon.



STOP TALKING ABOUT ALL THE FUN YOU ARE HAVING WITH YOUR BIKES!!!!!!

You are giving me the itch, old man.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> STOP TALKING ABOUT ALL THE FUN YOU ARE HAVING WITH YOUR BIKES!!!!!!
> 
> You are giving me the itch, old man.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:



Well the modifications have begun.  As we are outfitting these for a long distance trip I've purchased luggage racks for side cases (panniers) for both of these bikes.  I also purchased a rear top case rack and top case for mine as my helmet does not fit inside the "frunk" due to my overly large and bulbous head!?!

Worked on installing the racks on my bike yesterday.  My cases are German, from a manufacturer called Hepco & Becker.  They are pretty industrial duty plastic cases.  Built like a heavy duty ice chest but without the foam lining between the layers.  These things can take a beating, can handle a skid across the asphalt or gravel and absorb the impact of the crash ... not that I plan to test the durability!  

Mine also have quick detach side racks.  There are a couple small brackets that say on the bike, but the metal frame, in the shape of a rounded rectangle, can be pretty easily removed by turning 3 quick attach bolts on each side of the bike.  Not sure why the 3 pictures showing the frame detail are UPSIDE DOWN but I think you can get the idea of how the quick attach system works to remove the frame.

I actually got most of the parts for my bike at below wholesale prices (_thanks to eBay_) so I paid the same price for side racks, rear rack and 3 cases as we paid for 2 side cases and side racks for the lovely Mrs_Bob's bike.  

I may install the racks on her bike today?  Or maybe not?  Her set up is different since we have GIVI side cases and frames for her bike.  I wanted to use the same brand on both for the simple fact that we'd be able to key all the locks the same, parts interchangeability, etc.  But the price on my stuff was simply something I could not pass up.  Had I been able to I would have ordered it for her bike as well.  Her GIVI side cases are streamlined and sporty while mine are box like and clunky.  One big advantage to her side cases is they have tail lights integrated into them that increase her visibility.  I'm going to look at some sort of surface mount lights for mine???


----------



## Melensdad

I had 1 piece of the Hepco & Becker rack that I didn't install yesterday.

It was a brace that ties the 2 side racks together and stabilizes them at the back end.  

For all the reputation that German's have for fine engineering I have to bitch about this.  First I thought that the powder coating they used over the entire rack might have filled the threads and it would have to be cleaned out, thereby revealing the threads.  NOPE.  They simply forgot to thread the parts.  

So I pulled out the Tap & Die set and cut the appropriate threads.  Shouldn't have to do that.  Luckily I had the correct metric cutter.  If not for the fact that SEARS closed down their local hardware store a few years back and had a massive tool sale I would not have metric taps/dies but I needed 1 piece for repairing fencing gear and I was able to purchase an entire metric set for the regular cost of 1 cutter.

Another GRIPE with the Hepco & Becker rack is that the powder coat is gloss black.  NOTHING on the Honda, for which this rack is designed, is GLOSS black.  Lots of matte black.  Zero gloss.  So again the German design team failed.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> I had 1 piece of the Hepco & Becker rack that I didn't install yesterday.
> 
> It was a brace that ties the 2 side racks together and stabilizes them at the back end.
> 
> For all the reputation that German's have for fine engineering I have to bitch about this.  First I thought that the powder coating they used over the entire rack might have filled the threads and it would have to be cleaned out, thereby revealing the threads.  NOPE.  They simply forgot to thread the parts.
> 
> So I pulled out the Tap & Die set and cut the appropriate threads.  Shouldn't have to do that.  Luckily I had the correct metric cutter.  If not for the fact that SEARS closed down their local hardware store a few years back and had a massive tool sale I would not have metric taps/dies but I needed 1 piece for repairing fencing gear and I was able to purchase an entire metric set for the regular cost of 1 cutter.
> 
> Another GRIPE with the Hepco & Becker rack is that the powder coat is gloss black.  NOTHING on the Honda, for which this rack is designed, is GLOSS black.  Lots of matte black.  Zero gloss.  So again the German design team failed.



Wow, I have my share of tools but metric tap and dies?  Nope.  That would have pissed me off royally.  Things like that really torque my jaw.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Wow, I have my share of tools but metric tap and dies?  Nope.  That would have pissed me off royally.  Things like that really torque my jaw.



YUP, not happy about that.  

And I don't have a lot of tools beyond the 'basics' but because of the fact that I repair fencing equipment i need to re-thread, and sometime cut brand new threads, on Epee and Foil blades.  For that reason alone I went to buy a cutting die and walked out with a whole set of metric Taps/Dies because of a "close out" sale.  

Had I not had this set, I'd probably still be over at the workshop scratching my ass and swearing in GERMAN  _(or perhaps at the Germans)_ trying to figure out what the heck to do.

I'm also thinking that I may pull the entire rack back off the motorcycle and spray matte black paint over the top of the gloss powder coat to help it match the finish on the bike frame.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> YUP, not happy about that.
> 
> I'm also thinking that I may pull the entire rack back off the motorcycle and spray matte black paint over the top of the gloss powder coat to help it match the finish on the bike frame.



I am always telling my wife when we do projects that it is the little things we need to take care of, the big things always seem to take care of themselves.  To design a rack for a motorcycle that does not match the bikes overall color scheme is bush league and also would have pissed me off too.  Yes, pulling it and painting it is a must.  What the hell, it has to be right, besides, every time you walk around the back of the bike you will curse the kraut that decided it needed a gloss finish.


----------



## Melensdad

ROOKIE MISTAKE  

Went to put fuel in my bike, found out that I had installed the H&B top case too far forward on the adjustable mount.  The mount for the box was preventing complete access to the fuel door.  

Took off the top box, adjusted everything so the box now sits about 0.75" farther toward the back of the motorcycle, everything works as intended.  

The instructions that came with the mounting brackets are little more than pictographs with very limited descriptions and the rear mounting plate is a universal fit deal that attaches to bike specific frames.  So when I originally mounted the plate I simply picked a spot that looked good, didn't do a function check because I didn't even think to do that.  Like I said, rookie mistake.


----------



## Melensdad

Side cases arrived today.  They come with a latch plate that has to be installed on the frame.  It has a modest amount of adjustment and requires 2 stainless bolts, washers and locking nuts ... *which are NOT provided*.

Fortunately I had all of the above stainless bits & pieces.  But damn, really?  Spending a lot of money on cases and they don't include the required bolts?  That is just shabby.

On the bright side these things are certainly tough cases, probably a heck of a lot stronger than my bones so no doubt they will survive a crash or a bang off a tree far better then I will.  

Based on the CASES alone these things are much more heavy duty than the GIVI V35 cases that we have on the lovely Mrs_Bob's NC700x.  Where her V35 Givi brand cases have Italian flair and a sweeping design, _these German H&B cases are industrial strength boxes that makes it look like I use the bike for Pizza deliveries!  _

Based on RACKS, the GIVI racks seem to have a far nicer finish than the H&B racks, but the H&B rack does have a nice "quick detach" mounting system that I like.  And then there is the afore mentioned issue with the finish of the GIVI racks that actually matches the motorcycle while the finish of these H&B racks does not! 

Just like some of the GIVI cases there are OPTIONAL tie down points for the tops of the cases.  I didn't buy those, but may add them later?  The double wall construction seems pretty close to bombproof.  Locks are secure and are somewhat recessed into the plastic to make it harder to pry them open.  No doubt any lock on most any brand can be opened.  But these are pretty good, better than the Tusk style, which I saw first hand and couldn't believe how easy it would be to break those latches.  

Inside the side cases is a latch to hold the lid open.  There is also a cable to prevent the lid from flopping back onto the bike's paint.  Both nice touches.  37 Liter capacity on each side.  42 liter capacity for the top case.  I think that should be enough for a good long trip, with the possible exception of a tent ... if we take a tent.


----------



## tiredretired

Nice and very utilitarian looking. Function over form, no question about that, but that is fine for a long trip.  As for the pizza delivery comment, you said it, I didn't.  For once.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Nice and very utilitarian looking. Function over form, no question about that, but that is fine for a long trip. * As for the pizza delivery comment, you said it, I didn't.  For once.*



Figured I'd just go ahead an admit it first 

Besides, it could become my second career.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Nice and very utilitarian looking. Function over form, no question about that, but that is fine for a long trip.  *As for the pizza delivery comment, you said it, I didn't. * For once.



Just a follow up.  Finished these today.

OK so the boxes were partially disassembled, taped and painted (primer adhesive, color primer, color, clear coat).  

I think its the right color but it is a little lighter than the factory paint.  I used 1 can of color for all 3 boxes.  I believe that 2 cans would have given me a somewhat better, richer color more like the factory color.  That said, I'm happy with the result.  It is likely that I will repeat the process in the fall of this year, but for now its pretty darn close and pretty darn good.  I think better looking too.  

Looks less like a pizza deliver bike now!  

FWIW, the Hepco Becker Gobi boxes come in different color schemes.  All silver or a two tone Black w/Silver accents.  I decided to mimic the 2 tone version of the H-B color scheme but do it in Honda's metallic red w/Silver accents.


----------



## Bamby

Mods this thread needs some "Help" Please.. It's all over the place + / - it doesn't want to view...

PS though what I can make out of it looks fine...


----------



## Melensdad

Bamby said:


> Mods this thread needs some "Help" Please.. It's all over the place + / - it doesn't want to view...
> 
> PS though what I can make out of it looks fine...



Oddly enough the photos show up normal size on other forums that use this same brand of software but show up GIANT size on this forum.  I dunno why!


----------



## Bamby

Melensdad said:


> Oddly enough the photos show up normal size on other forums that use this same brand of software but show up GIANT size on this forum.  I dunno why!



I figured out how I can view them with my browser anyway, it may not work for others.
Right click on photo and click on open in new window option and they then open in a view-able size.


----------

